# Avenger or Nexus?



## musicsound (Nov 16, 2022)

Hoping, that there will be some black friday deals, I would like to buy one or the other.
But I am not sure which one !!!

Is there anyone who is owning both ? Which one do you prefer and why ?


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 16, 2022)

Curious too. I chose Avenger because I could get it 2nd hand very cheap, Nexus always seems to sell higher.


----------



## JSteel (Nov 16, 2022)

I clearly prefer Avenger because it's a fully incredible Synth, while Nexus is just a Rompler.


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 16, 2022)

JSteel said:


> I clearly prefer Avenger because it's a fully incredible Synth, while Nexus is just a Rompler.


Exactly my POV as well. Once you get beyond the heavily EDM for the masses oriented patches and packs Avenger is one mighty beast of a synth and since they've updated it to V.1.85 I haven't experienced a single crash ... pretty amazing. 
'The last synth you'll ever need"? Not quite, but closer than anything else I own and have demoed and a joy to program.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Nov 16, 2022)

I think both are fine, both use the same sound designers and sound pretty good, I did choose the Avenger myself since it was on sale


----------



## Pier (Nov 16, 2022)

Nexus is a essentially a preset player. In the latest versions they've added a lot more stuff you can tweak but you can't really make sounds from scratch or import your own samples.

Avenger is really a sound design beast.

My impression is Nexus has more variety in the expansions compared to Avenger where most of the stuff out there is very EDM focused.


----------



## tressie5 (Dec 7, 2022)

Nexus 4.5 has a full-fledged synth section now. Waveforms, wavetables, sequencer/arpeggiator, layers, modulations, etc. Tre kewl.


----------

